# Авиация > Литература >  Новая книга о МиГ-29

## Антоха

Уважаемые Господа!
Завершается работа над первым томом книги *«Истребитель МиГ-29 в строевых частях. История. Символика. Окраски.»*, рассказывающей о «боевом пути» одного из лучших легких фронтовых истребителей современности - МиГ-29 .
Издание рассчитано на широкий круг читателей и сочетает в себе достоверную историческую информацию с пошаговым восстановлением подробностей эксплуатации МиГ-29, уникальные ранее не публиковавшиеся фотоматериалы, и красочные 100% точные реконструкции окраски наиболее интересных, но при этом отчасти ранее не известных широкой авиационной общественности, экземпляров истребителя.
Взяв в руки нашу книгу, читатель узнает все не только о самих МиГ-29, но и об авиационных полках ВВС СССР, России, Украины, Белоруссии, Молдавии и Казахстана, эксплуатировавших эти истребители в период с 1983 года по настоящее время.
За два с половиной года работы над рукописью, авторами была проделана большая работа по сбору и адаптации огромного количества  информации связанной с будничной жизнью МиГ-29 в строевых частях. В результате получился наиболее полный рассказ, изобилующий подробностями боевой службы, особенностями эксплуатации, перечислены и подробно описаны случаи аварийности «двадцать девятых».
Наше издание, безусловно, является знаковым событием в мире любителей авиации, так как не имеет аналогов на русскоязычном книжном рынке. Все что появлялось ранее под видом монографий или других публикаций, имеет, как правило, информацию, скопированную или переформулированную из книги серии Полигон «МиГ-29», вышедшей еще в 1998 году и изобилующей массой неточностей.
Предварительный объем первой книги оценивается в 200 страниц текста, таблиц, технографики и фотографий. Тираж 1000 экз.
Всем кто заинтересовался и хочет приобрести данную книгу, предлагается оставить письменную заявку на эл. почте 
book_mig-29@airforce.ru, а желающим стать обладателем первых экземпляров с автографами авторов можно внести предоплату (подробности вы получите в ответном письме).
С уважением, 
Антон Павлов и Сергей Войлоков

----------


## MAX

Антон, привет!
Надеюсь ты приложил руку к этому изданию? Когда ожидать начало продаж?
Ну и, штучку зарезервируй, пожалуйста. Обязательно возьму.

----------


## AC

> Уважаемые Господа!
> Завершается работа над первым томом книги *«Истребитель МиГ-29 в строевых частях. История. Символика. Окраски.»*, рассказывающей о «боевом пути» одного из лучших легких фронтовых истребителей современности - МиГ-29...


А когда все-таки ожидаются выход из печати и начало продаж?...

----------


## Антоха

> А когда все-таки ожидаются выход из печати и начало продаж?...


Продажи уже начались, а издана книга будет в конце января...

----------


## Varvar

Приветствую!
Ориентировочно, какова стоимость издания будет?

----------


## Антоха

> Приветствую!
> Ориентировочно, какова стоимость издания будет?


Вся информация по адресу  book_mig-29@airforce.ru

----------


## Антоха

еще пара страничек из книги...

----------


## Carrey

Спасибо за своевременное издание, заказал. Вопрос: есть ли в книге информация по крайним модификациям (в частности МиГ-35), особенно интересуют чертежи, прорисовки, компоновочные схемы, пригодные для изготовления модели 1/32.

----------


## Kasatka

Антоха, а в Лондон книжка высылаема? =)

----------


## Антоха

> Антоха, а в Лондон книжка высылаема? =)


дык тут из Китая народ уже заказы шлет, так что в Лондон выслать, это нам как за хлебушком сходить :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

> Спасибо за своевременное издание, заказал. Вопрос: есть ли в книге информация по крайним модификациям (в частности МиГ-35), особенно интересуют чертежи, прорисовки, компоновочные схемы, пригодные для изготовления модели 1/32.


нет, ничего такого нет. эта книжка целиком посвещается "9-12". да и чертежей хороших по 9-12 мы не знаем... те чертежи, что мы взяли для воссоздания камуфляжа хоть и близки к оригиналу, но все равно имеют изъяны, а следовательно не могут служить быть даны в "чистром виде"

----------


## AC

> нет, ничего такого нет. эта книжка целиком посвещается "9-12". да и чертежей хороших по 9-12 мы не знаем... те чертежи, что мы взяли для воссоздания камуфляжа хоть и близки к оригиналу, но все равно имеют изъяны, а следовательно не могут служить быть даны в "чистром виде"


Дык, это... Конец января вроде как наступил -- последняя неделя начинатеся... Вышло???...  :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

> Дык, это... Конец января вроде как наступил -- последняя неделя начинатеся... Вышло???...


нет еще... идет:)

----------


## AC

> нет еще... идет:)


Бум ждать...  :Smile:

----------


## Gnom

Что с книгой?

----------


## Антоха

> Что с книгой?


едет в Москву

----------


## AC

> едет в Москву


Ур-р-а!!!...  :Smile:

----------


## SpiVM

> едет в Москву


Урааа!  :Smile: 

PS/Приехала?

----------


## Gnom

Масленица на носу! :Wink:

----------


## Антоха

> Масленица на носу!


прошу прощения, я сейчас в Краснодаре.. вернусь начну рассылку книг по адресам

----------


## Mig

> удалось найти документ?


Антон, ИМХО сказочник Жирохов будет оооочень дооооолго искать документ :Tongue: 
Помнишь притчу о поисках черной кошки в темной комнате в условиях отсутствия этой самой кошки в упомянутой комнате?
Ведь сказки ПЕРЕСКАЗЫВАЮТСЯ, но не создаются на базе документов...

----------


## Zhirohov

Конкретно сообщение есть в румынской книжке умной :) 

Barsan V. Masacrul inocentilor. Razboil din Moldova 1 martie – 29 iulie 1992. – Bucuresti: Editura fundatiei culturale romane, 1993

А менее детально тут например

ArtOfWar. Днестрянский Иван. Как это было. Приложение 2. 

   Из сообщения радиостанции "Маяк":

   "Министр национальной обороны Молдовы генерал Ион Косташ заявил, что национальная армия не применяла военную авиацию в Приднестровье и все заявления об этом являются выдумкой. Аналогично он подтвердил, что Молдова не получала подобное вооружение в Румынии".
   Спустя некоторое время министр национальной обороны Ион Косташ под давлением неопровержимых фактов был вынужден признать применение боевой авиации, но с "разведывательными целями.

----------


## Mig

> Конкретно сообщение есть в румынской книжке умной :) 
> 
> Barsan V. Masacrul inocentilor. Razboil din Moldova 1 martie – 29 iulie 1992. – Bucuresti: Editura fundatiei culturale romane, 1993
> 
> А менее детально тут например
> 
> ArtOfWar. Днестрянский Иван. Как это было. Приложение 2. 
> 
>    Из сообщения радиостанции "Маяк":
> ...


М-да... Круто :Confused: 
Жирохов, а вы вообще знаете, что такое "источник", "документ"? 
Агенство новостей "ОБС" ("Одна Баба Сказала") - это НЕ источник, НЕ документ!
Если вы ссылаетесь на р/с "Маяк", то почему без даты? В свое время "Маяк" о войне в Приднестровье сообщал многократно в течение многих дней... Уж молчу о том, что процитированное сообщение не несет смысловой нагрузки...

----------


## Антоха

соглашусь, что это не тянет на официальное признание потери одного самолета...

----------


## lindr

Может немного не в тему но...

Вопрос к специалистам по МиГ-29, чья это модернизация УБ?

----------


## AC

> Может немного не в тему но...
> 
> Вопрос к специалистам по МиГ-29, чья это модернизация УБ?


Перу. 047-й борт. Тут оно:
RAZONYFUERZA - Upgrade Migs y Mirage 2000 - Fuerzas Armadas Peruanas

----------


## lindr

За ссылку спасибо, но вопрос в том *кто* модернизацию осуществляет (РФ, РБ, Израиль, Само Перу)?

----------


## AC

> За ссылку спасибо, но вопрос в том *кто* модернизацию осуществляет (РФ, РБ, Израиль, Само Перу)?


РСК "МиГ", но без вывоза матчасти в РФ и с некоторыми проблемами:
"Российская компания РСК «МиГ» подала четвертую заявку на продление срока для завершения модернизации восьми истребителей МиГ-29 ВВС Перу. Соглашение, подписанное в августе 2008 года, несколько раз выходило за пределы графика. 
Для выполнения работ по капитальному ремонту и модернизации этих машин была создана местная компания Aviamir S.A.C -- представительство РСК  «МиГ» в Перу...".

целиком тут:
22.02.12 РСК «МиГ» четвертый раз просит продления сроков модернизации восьми МиГ-29 ВВС Перу - Военный паритет

----------


## Serega

странно что штанга дозаправки "бадяжная". такие оглобли бялорусы на свой БМ привинчивали. Наверное какое-то сотрудничество с белорусами у МиГа (или у перу) все таки есть. По идее, надо бы штангу как на СМТ - но там видать топливную систему таак просто не переделать. Надо самоли перебадяжить серьезно. А если делают на месте - то трубу кинул понаруже и всьо. Видать так и решили, поскольку на месте дорабатывают.

----------


## AC

> странно что штанга дозаправки "бадяжная". такие оглобли бялорусы на свой БМ привинчивали. Наверное какое-то сотрудничество с белорусами у МиГа (или у перу) все таки есть. По идее, надо бы штангу как на СМТ - но там видать топливную систему таак просто не переделать. Надо самоли перебадяжить серьезно. А если делают на месте - то трубу кинул понаруже и всьо. Видать так и решили, поскольку на месте дорабатывают.


Да, это бюджетный вариант...

----------


## A.F.

Так кто на самом деле сроки то срывает с перуанской модернизацией? В испаноязычной статье по ссылке выше, насколько могу понять  :) вроде бы пишут, что сами перуанцы затянули с оплатой аванса, а потом с отправкой движков и пр. в ремонт, из-за чего сроки и полетели. А отечественные ресурсы (по второй ссылке ув. АС) можно понять так, что наоборот типа МиГи все что можно провалили, и перуанцы де думают даже контракт разрывать и больше его не продлевать...

----------


## aviator75

Хочу поблагодарить авторов за отличную книгу, с нетерпением жду следующих частей и заодно хочу спросить: кроме изображений 9-13, аналогичных Вашим 9-12 из первой части, по сети "гуляют" и такие же изображения Су-24. Если не секрет, хотелось бы узнать поподробнее существует ли аналогичная книга или ее проект о Су-24. С удовольствием приобрел бы и ее.

----------


## Serega

> Хочу поблагодарить авторов за отличную книгу, с нетерпением жду следующих частей


 - на добром слове спасибо! Над второй частью абота уже идет. Отрисованы часть бортов и рисовка продолжается, в частности счас делается 02 из андреаполя. Но рисовать еще много. Очень много. Связано это с тем, что во-первых интересные борта идет на второй том, а во вторых стандарт рисовки и шаблон поменян, и проработка стала лучше.




> и заодно хочу спросить: кроме изображений 9-13, аналогичных Вашим 9-12 из первой части, по сети "гуляют" и такие же изображения Су-24. Если не секрет, хотелось бы узнать поподробнее существует ли аналогичная книга или ее проект о Су-24. С удовольствием приобрел бы и ее.


 - тот рисунок борта 51 тоже мой. Но на нем ошибки - пятна на крыьях там косые, а не прямые!!! Вот что значит "доверить стандарту". :Frown: 

Су-24 я рисовал просто из интереса. Да... давно это было... По су-24, по крайней мере пока, у нас с антохой нету планов, так как третий том по миг-29 надо удет еще делать (там спарки и экспорт будет тема.)

----------


## aviator75

Спасибо, Сергей, успеха в работе.

----------


## Dock

Приподнимем темку - каковы вести с полей? Второй том все еще в планах или уже...?

----------


## Serega

> Приподнимем темку - каковы вести с полей? Второй том все еще в планах или уже...?


  - идет, идет работа. Медленно канеха (по разным причинам), но идет.

----------


## Антоха

В 2009 году увидела свет книга "Истребители МиГ-29 в строевых частях. История. символика. окраска. Часть I. Изделие 9.12". Общий тираж издания составил 1000 экземпляров, из которых было подарено и поступило в свободную продажу более 950. Авторский коллектив ставил перед собой задачу написать и издать трехтомник, дающий полное представление об истории всех строевых самолётов МиГ-29 ВВС СССР/России/СНГ - 9.12, 9.13 и 9.51. Но... прошло уже более пяти лет. По ряду объективных причин издание второго и третьего томов книги так и не состоялось. Однако время не было потрачено впустую. Первая книга имела широкий резонанс в кругу любителей авиации и профессиональных военных лётчиков. Авторы получили множество важных замечаний и дополнений к своей работе. Кроме того, за эти годы удалось собрать много новой, ранее неизвестной информации, которая требовала не просто корректировки и переиздания первого тома, а скорее написания новой книги. В результате нами было принято решение пойти именно таким путем и подготовить принципиально новую книгу по истории эксплуатации МиГ-29. 

В первую очередь изменения коснулись формы преподнесения информации: повествование построено по принципу последовательного рассказа об истории строевых полков в период их эксплуатации самолетов МиГ-29, а не по годам, как это было сделано в перовом издании. Всего готовится более 40 таких рассказов (5 ИАП, 9 БТА, 14 ИАП (АБ), 18 ЦБП, 19 ИАП (АБ), 28 ИАП, 31 ИАП, 33 ИАП, 35 ИАП, 60 САБ, 61 ИАБ, 67 САП, 73 ИАП, 85 ИАП, 86 ИАП (АБ), 40 БТА, 53 ИАП, 91 ИИАП, 92 ИАП, 100 КИАП, 114 ИАП (БТА), 115 ИАП, 116 ЦБП, 120 ИАП, 145 ИАП, 160 УАП, 161 ИАП, 176 ИАП, 204 БТА, 234 ИАП/237 ЦПАТ, 267 ЛИЦ, 343 ИИАП, 404 ИАП, 411 иаэ, 515 ИАП, 642 АПИБ/ИАП, 713 УАП (АБ), 715 ИАП (АБ), 760 ИИАПИБ, 773 ИАП, 787 ИАП, 797 УАП (АБ), 871 ИАП, 927 ИАП (ИАБ), 960 ИАП, 968 ИАП (ИИСАП), 1521 АБ, 426 АГ/3624 АБ), каждый из которых содержит вставку с краткой справкой об истории авиаполка, подборкой фотографий самолётов полка, таблицы бортовых/заводских номеров самолётов полка, реконструкции схем окраски самолётов и уникальных эмблем. Степень готовности книги на март 2015 года оценивается в 70%, а следовательно "финишная прямая" уже показалась за горизонтом.

В этой ситуации мы решили дать возможность будущим читателям заранее ознакомиться с некоторыми главами и составить собственное представление о книге еще до того, как мы предложим её в готовом виде. Опубликованные на портале Airforce.ru материалы будут без усечения в текстовой части. Единственное, что мы пока оставляем за рамками интернет-публикации книги, это некоторые уникальные фотоматериалы и новые реконструкции окрасок самолётов.

33 ИАП, станет первым полком, о котором будет представлен рассказ. 
http://www.airforce.ru/content/istre...acionnyi-polk/

Приятного чтения! 
Ждем ваши комментарии.

----------


## Eagle_rost

желательно это все сделать в одной книге!!!!! пусть и не дешевой, но в одной

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Сколько реконструкций окрасок (в среднем) будет приходиться на полк?

----------


## Антоха

> Сколько реконструкций окрасок (в среднем) будет приходиться на полк?


Мы исходим из того, что реконструкция окраски делается только для тех самолётов у которых имеются два обязательных условия - полная информация о камуфляже и "изюминка" в виде эмблемы или уникальной окраски. По плану таких реконструкций пока более 40 (с учетом выполненных для первой книги). Есть проблема со "спарками". По ним много интересных машин, отвечающих двум требованиям для попадания в книгу, но нет нормальных чертежей, по которым можно было бы сделать реконструкции.

----------


## истребитель

Спасибо за ссылкку!!!...

----------


## Eagle_rost

> В 2009 году увидела свет книга "Истребители МиГ-29 в строевых частях. История. символика. окраска. Часть I. Изделие 9.12".


ну когда продолжение ждать то?

----------


## andrew_78

> ну когда продолжение ждать то?


придется еще потерпеть... судя по темпам передачи материала в редактуру и отрисовку...

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

[QUOTE=Антоха;119637]В 2009 году увидела свет книга "Истребители МиГ-29 в строевых частях. История. символика. окраска. Часть I. Изделие 9.12". Общий тираж издания составил 1000 экземпляров, из которых было подарено и поступило в свободную продажу более 950. Авторский коллектив ставил перед собой задачу написать и издать трехтомник, дающий полное представление об истории всех строевых самолётов МиГ-29 ВВС СССР/России/СНГ - 9.12, 9.13 и 9.51. Но... прошло уже более пяти лет. По ряду объективных причин издание второго и третьего томов книги так и не состоялось. Однако время не было потрачено впустую. Первая книга имела широкий резонанс в кругу любителей авиации и профессиональных военных лётчиков. Авторы получили множество важных замечаний и дополнений к своей работе. Кроме того, за эти годы удалось собрать много новой, ранее неизвестной информации, которая требовала не просто корректировки и переиздания первого тома, а скорее написания новой книги. В результате нами было принято решение пойти именно таким путем и подготовить принципиально новую книгу по истории эксплуатации МиГ-29. 

Купил первую книгу "Истребители МиГ-29 в строевых частях" и не пожалел. Жаль что продолжение не последовало. Однако прошло 3 года после вышеизложенного сообщения. Хотелось бы узнать на каком этапе создание новой книги. Отрывки мне понравились. Хотелось бы узнать название новой книги и увидит она свет в ближайшем будущем?

----------


## Антоха

[QUOTE=Иванин Анатолий;175485]


> В 2009 году увидела свет книга "Истребители МиГ-29 в строевых частях. История. символика. окраска. Часть I. Изделие 9.12". Общий тираж издания составил 1000 экземпляров, из которых было подарено и поступило в свободную продажу более 950. Авторский коллектив ставил перед собой задачу написать и издать трехтомник, дающий полное представление об истории всех строевых самолётов МиГ-29 ВВС СССР/России/СНГ - 9.12, 9.13 и 9.51. Но... прошло уже более пяти лет. По ряду объективных причин издание второго и третьего томов книги так и не состоялось. Однако время не было потрачено впустую. Первая книга имела широкий резонанс в кругу любителей авиации и профессиональных военных лётчиков. Авторы получили множество важных замечаний и дополнений к своей работе. Кроме того, за эти годы удалось собрать много новой, ранее неизвестной информации, которая требовала не просто корректировки и переиздания первого тома, а скорее написания новой книги. В результате нами было принято решение пойти именно таким путем и подготовить принципиально новую книгу по истории эксплуатации МиГ-29. 
> 
> Купил первую книгу "Истребители МиГ-29 в строевых частях" и не пожалел. Жаль что продолжение не последовало. Однако прошло 3 года после вышеизложенного сообщения. Хотелось бы узнать на каком этапе создание новой книги. Отрывки мне понравились. Хотелось бы узнать название новой книги и увидит она свет в ближайшем будущем?


работа движется, но не так быстро, как хотелось бы... плюс пока не удается собрать недостающую важную информацию и получить подтверждение множества исторических фактов у разных участников или свидетелей событий.

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Ну, что ж подождем, а Вам терпенья и настойчивости.

----------


## Rutunda

> прошу прощения, я сейчас в Краснодаре.. вернусь начну рассылку книг по адресам


Новый том вышел?

----------


## cherven

[QUOTE=Антоха;175488]


> работа движется, но не так быстро, как хотелось бы... плюс пока не удается собрать недостающую важную информацию и получить подтверждение множества исторических фактов у разных участников или свидетелей событий.


Чтобы не вносить смуту убираю свои сомнения
2АЭ
2960516753 МиГ-29 /9.12 1985 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №20 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в США - 08.10.1997.
2960516755 МиГ-29 /9.12 1985 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №21 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в США - 08.10.1997.
2960516766 МиГ-29 /9.12 1985 №53 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №22 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в США - 08.10.1997;
2960516769 МиГ-29 /9.12 ????  №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №23 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); потерян 24 апреля 1990 г
2960707750 МиГ-29 /9.13 1986 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №24 86 ИАП (Маркулешты) - 1989; 08.10.1997 продан в США.
2960516761 МиГ-29 /9.12 1985 №08 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №25 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в США - 08.10.1997.
?????????? МиГ-29 /9.12 ????  №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №26 86 ИАП (Маркулешты) - 
2960512124 МиГ-29 /9.12 1984 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №27 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в США - 08.10.1997.  
2960512140 МиГ-29 /9.12 1985 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №28 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в США - 08.10.1997. 
2960707753 МиГ-29 /9.13 1986 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №29 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); 08.10.1997 продан в США.
1АЭ
2960717453 МиГ-29 /9.13 1987 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №01 86 ИАП (Маркулешты) ; передан  №53 ВВС Румынии (Констанца) - осень 1992;
2960717940 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №31 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск)  №02 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); 08.10.1997 продан в США.
2960717456 МиГ-29 /9.13 1987 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №03 86 ИАП (Маркулешты; 08.10.1997 продан в США.
2960717469 МиГ-29 /9.13 1987 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №04 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); 08.10.1997 продан в США.
2960717455 МиГ-29 /9.13 1987 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка) №05 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); катастрофа 25.05.1990, погиб командир 1 аэ гвардии подполковник Александр Павлович Гидик.
2960717473 МиГ-29 /9.13 1987 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка) №06 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); 08.10.1997 продан в США.
2960721514 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №?? 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск)  №07 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); на хранении.
2960721907 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №21 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) №08 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в США - 08.10.1997.
2960710828 МиГ-29 /9.13 1986 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка) №09 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); 08.10.1997 продан в США.
2960717458 МиГ-29 /9.13 1987 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №10 86 ИАП (Маркулешты);08.10.1997 продан в США.
2960717459 МиГ-29 /9.13 1987 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка) №11 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); 08.10.1997 продан в США.
2960717464 МиГ-29 /9.13 1987 №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка) №12 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); 08.10.1997 продан в США.
2960729356 МиГ-29 /9.13 1990 №40 161 МИАП (Лиманское) №14 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в Йемен - 1994.
3АЭ
?????????? МиГ-29 /9.13 ????  №?? 234 ИАП (Кубинка)  №40 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в Йемен  - 1994.
2960721930 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №23 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) №41 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в США - 08.10.1997
2960721933 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №?? 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) №42 86 ИАП (Маркулешты);  на хранении.
2960721937 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №?? 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) №43 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); на хранении. 
2960721938 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №?? 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) №44 86 ИАП (Маркулешты);  на хранении. 
2960721939 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №?? 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) №45 86 ИАП (Маркулешты);  на хранении. 
2960721940 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №?? 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск) №46 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в США - 08.10.1997.
2960721943 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №?? 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск)  №47 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); на хранении. 
2960721945 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №?? 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск)- №48 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в США - 08.10.1997.
2960721946 МиГ-29 /9.13 1988 №?? 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск)- №49 86 ИАП (Маркулешты); продан в Йемен АБ «Дайлами» (Сана) - 1994.

"Спарки" Миг-29УБ появились в 86-м ГИАП только в мае 1990 г. - два таких самолета, получившие б/н 61 и 60, были переданы из Мартыновки (в некоторых источниках указано что Миг-29УБ в 86-м ГИАП было три: б/н 60, 61 и 62, но ВВС Молдовы затем достались только две из них. Куда в этом случае делась третья "спарка", непонятно). Вероятно спарка №62 (Мартыновка) стала спаркой №61(Макурешты), что подтверждается реестром МиГ-29, а вторая спарка стала спаркой №60, отсюда три номера при фактически двух спарках (№60 и  №61). 

50903012038  МиГ-29УБ /9.51 1988 №62 642 АПИБ (Вознесенск)  №61 86 ИАП (Маркулешты)  продан в США - 08.10.1997.
???????????  МиГ-29УБ /9.51  с мая 1992 в ВВС Молдовы, продан в Йемен АБ «Дайлами» (Сана) - 1994.

----------


## AndyK

> Для новой книги возможно пригодится следующая информация по молдавским МиГ-29...


Вы эту статью читали? http://www.airforce.ru/content/istre...acionnyi-polk/
Там информация полнее, нежели в книге.

----------


## cherven

> Вы эту статью читали? http://www.airforce.ru/content/istre...acionnyi-polk/
> Там информация полнее, нежели в книге.


Спасибо, посижу поизучаю
И все таки меня мучают сомнения. Была ли третья спарка у 86 ИАП. По советской традиции в АЭ должно быть по спарке. Но если она была, куда делась?

----------


## cherven

Нашел интересно описание, как был сбит молдавский МиГ-29 в Приднестровье
Между тем бои на подступах к Бендерам и Дубоссарам продолжались. Генерал А. Лебедь начал развертывание частей 14-й армии и, на этом фоне, спустя неделю, Кишинев решился на повторное применение авиации. На сей раз планировалась комбинированная операция против расположенной у Ближнего Хутора (окрестности Тирасполя) нефтебазы - после авианалета молдаване, похоже, собирались высадить там вертолетный десант.
Операция вновь была спланирована из рук вон плохо, к тому же ВВС Молдовы оказал "медвежью услугу" предыдущий неудачный авианалет, поскольку после него средства ПВО 14-й армии была начеку. И, когда 29 июня 1992 г. в небе были обнаружены несколько воздушных целей, одна из батарей ЗРК С-125 14-й армии выполнила несколько пусков ракет. Было зафиксировано уничтожение скоростной воздушной цели, шедшей на высоте 3000 м. Кроме того, у Ближнего Хутора упал еще и сбитый ракетчиками вертолет Ми-8 с группой румынских спецназовцев на борту (все кто находился в вертолете, погибли). Подтверждение об уничтожении МиГ-29 поступило позже (самолет упал более чем в 30 км от Тирасполя, в районе молдавско-украинской границы). Сначала разведчики 14-й армии доставили с места его падения обломки, один из которых был идентифицирован как "фрагмент антенны МиГ-29", а уже после окончания боевых действий Кишинев официально признал потерю в этот день одного МиГ-29 "9-12".
Сколько всего МиГов в тот день вылетало для удара по нефтебазе и какова судьба пилота сбитого истребителя, точно неизвестно, поскольку молдавская сторона этот эпизод практически не комментировала. Некоторые эксперты допускают, что МиГ-29 в тот день мог пилотировать румынский летчик, который не успел катапультироваться и погиб. Косвенно на это указывает и тот факт, что в 1992 г., сразу после прекращения огня, один из МиГ-29 "9-13" б/н 01 бывшего 86-го ГИАП был подарен правительством Молдовы Румынии (в тамошних ВВС он получил красный б/н 53) "в счет долгов за оказанную во время военного конфликта помощь".

----------


## Антоха

> Нашел интересно описание, как был сбит молдавский МиГ-29 в Приднестровье
> Между тем бои на подступах к Бендерам и Дубоссарам продолжались. Генерал А. Лебедь начал развертывание частей 14-й армии и, на этом фоне, спустя неделю, Кишинев решился на повторное применение авиации. На сей раз планировалась комбинированная операция против расположенной у Ближнего Хутора (окрестности Тирасполя) нефтебазы - после авианалета молдаване, похоже, собирались высадить там вертолетный десант.
> Операция вновь была спланирована из рук вон плохо, к тому же ВВС Молдовы оказал "медвежью услугу" предыдущий неудачный авианалет, поскольку после него средства ПВО 14-й армии была начеку. И, когда 29 июня 1992 г. в небе были обнаружены несколько воздушных целей, одна из батарей ЗРК С-125 14-й армии выполнила несколько пусков ракет. Было зафиксировано уничтожение скоростной воздушной цели, шедшей на высоте 3000 м. Кроме того, у Ближнего Хутора упал еще и сбитый ракетчиками вертолет Ми-8 с группой румынских спецназовцев на борту (все кто находился в вертолете, погибли). Подтверждение об уничтожении МиГ-29 поступило позже (самолет упал более чем в 30 км от Тирасполя, в районе молдавско-украинской границы). Сначала разведчики 14-й армии доставили с места его падения обломки, один из которых был идентифицирован как "фрагмент антенны МиГ-29", а уже после окончания боевых действий Кишинев официально признал потерю в этот день одного МиГ-29 "9-12".
> Сколько всего МиГов в тот день вылетало для удара по нефтебазе и какова судьба пилота сбитого истребителя, точно неизвестно, поскольку молдавская сторона этот эпизод практически не комментировала. Некоторые эксперты допускают, что МиГ-29 в тот день мог пилотировать румынский летчик, который не успел катапультироваться и погиб. Косвенно на это указывает и тот факт, что в 1992 г., сразу после прекращения огня, один из МиГ-29 "9-13" б/н 01 бывшего 86-го ГИАП был подарен правительством Молдовы Румынии (в тамошних ВВС он получил красный б/н 53) "в счет долгов за оказанную во время военного конфликта помощь".


все полнейшая выдумка и пропаганда. никто не сбивал МиГ-29... и Кишинев никогда не признавал потерю своего самолёта.

----------


## cherven

Как я понимаю новая книга про МиГ-29 будет состоять из историй полков, которые летали на МиГ-29, а про пилотажные группы (Стрижи и Украинские соколы) будет информация?

----------


## cherven

Уважаемый Антоха, 
хочу внести свои две копейки в историю 86 ИАП. В 1990 году №40 еще не было. В 1991 году из 161 иап пришел №40 синий для восполнения потерь. Он попал в 1 АЭ и получил бн 14 желтый. После создания авиабазы Дечебал, самолет опять меняет номер на 40 белый. 
Зато по сообщениям техника 86-иап в 1990 году был №30. Пока не могу найти его заводской.
По спаркам. "Спарки" Миг-29УБ появились в 86-м ГИАП только в мае 1990 г. - два таких самолета, получившие б/н 61 и 60, были переданы из 642 ИАП (Вознесенск)   (в некоторых источниках указано что Миг-29УБ в 86-м ГИАП было три: б/н 60, 61 и 62, но ВВС Молдовы затем достались только две из них. Куда в этом случае делась третья "спарка", непонятно). Вероятно спарка №62 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) некоторое время летала со своим номером, а потом стала спаркой №61(Макурешты), что подтверждается реестром МиГ-29, а вторая спарка стала спаркой №60, отсюда три номера при фактически двух спарках (№60 и  №61). 
Какая же спарка скрывается под номером 60? В 642 ИАП было пять спарок: 61, 62, 63, 64 и 65. №61 и 63 были проданы в Азербайджан, №64 продана в США. Значит Молдова получила №62 (стала №61) и № 65 (стала №60).

----------


## Rutunda

> Уважаемый Антоха, 
> хочу внести свои две копейки в историю 86 ИАП. В 1990 году №40 еще не было. В 1991 году из 161 иап пришел №40 синий для восполнения потерь. Он попал в 1 АЭ и получил бн 14 желтый. После создания авиабазы Дечебал, самолет опять меняет номер на 40 белый. 
> Зато по сообщениям техника 86-иап в 1990 году был №30. Пока не могу найти его заводской.
> По спаркам. "Спарки" Миг-29УБ появились в 86-м ГИАП только в мае 1990 г. - два таких самолета, получившие б/н 61 и 60, были переданы из 642 ИАП (Вознесенск)   (в некоторых источниках указано что Миг-29УБ в 86-м ГИАП было три: б/н 60, 61 и 62, но ВВС Молдовы затем достались только две из них. Куда в этом случае делась третья "спарка", непонятно). Вероятно спарка №62 642 ИАП (Вознесенск) некоторое время летала со своим номером, а потом стала спаркой №61(Макурешты), что подтверждается реестром МиГ-29, а вторая спарка стала спаркой №60, отсюда три номера при фактически двух спарках (№60 и  №61). 
> Какая же спарка скрывается под номером 60? В 642 ИАП было пять спарок: 61, 62, 63, 64 и 65. №61 и 63 были проданы в Азербайджан, №64 продана в США. Значит Молдова получила №62 (стала №61) и № 65 (стала №60).


Не так.№65 попала в 114ИАП где стала №10. После 2014г она уже под №86 в Николаеве. А №10 стала их №50 ранее моряк

№61-№10 в Азербайджане
№62-в США в Музее
№63-№20 катастрофа на Каспие в Азербайджане
№64-№64 пантера в США
№65- №10 до 2014 в 114 ИАП, затем №86 в 204БТА 

В тех краях был один №60- в Мукачево. Его списали после аварии

----------


## cherven

> Не так.№65 попала в 114ИАП где стала №10. После 2014г она уже под №86 в Николаеве. А №10 стала их №50 ранее моряк
> 
> №61-№10 в Азербайджане
> №62-в США в Музее
> №63-№20 катастрофа на Каспие в Азербайджане
> №64-№64 пантера в США
> №65- №10 до 2014 в 114 ИАП, затем №86 в 204БТА 
> 
> В тех краях был один №60- в Мукачево. Его списали после аварии


Получается, что все таки в Маркулештах было две, а не три спарки. И какая же стала №60. Если не из Вознесенска, то откуда???

----------


## cherven

> Не так.№65 попала в 114ИАП где стала №10. После 2014г она уже под №86 в Николаеве. А №10 стала их №50 ранее моряк
> 
> В тех краях был один №60- в Мукачево. Его списали после аварии


Спасибо за подсказку!!!

----------


## cherven

> Не так.№65 попала в 114ИАП где стала №10. После 2014г она уже под №86 в Николаеве. А №10 стала их №50 ранее моряк
> 
> В тех краях был один №60- в Мукачево. Его списали после аварии


Возвращаюсь к вопросу по спарке №60
92-ом ИАП в 1988 получил на вооружение МиГ-29 "9-12", а в 1989 году их состав пополнили МиГ-29 "9-13". Спарок в Мукачево не было, поэтому летали на МиГ-23УБ. Таким составом они перелетели в Васильков в 1993 году. Там полк получил спарки №70 и №80. Возможно была спарка №60, но куда она делась? В 90-х на Украине была потеряна одна спарка 114 иап (Ивано-Франковск).
Так была ли в 92-ом иап спарка №60 и что это за борт?

----------


## Rutunda

Были УБ
https://russianplanes.net/id69934

Та что в Франковске погибла в 95м- погибла по вине экипажа нарушевшего ограничения перегрузок

----------


## cherven

Я это фото видел в другом месте https://specnazspn.livejournal.com/1658124.html , но не думал, что это спарка. Судя по подписи 1991 год, но ни на одном сайте не нашел описание этой аварийной посадки. Тем не менее вопрос остается открытым: заводские номера и дальнейшая судьба борта не известна?
По поводу крушения спарки из Ивано-Франковск в 1995 году, ее заводские номера не известны. Официальная версия гибели двух летчиков: хулиганство. Не официально говорили, что на борту был отказ и летчики со всех сил уводили самолет от жилых домов. МиГ упал на окраине Бовшева. А история с хулиганством придумана, чтобы не платить семьям пенсии по потере кормильца. Когда летчики стали возмущаться, МО Украины даже предложило скинуться, кто сколько может  на квартиры для вдов с детьми. По моему у одного пилота было два ребенка у другого один. Фамилий не помню, давно было. Может очевидцы из Франковска подробнее напишут?

----------

